# APA Pull in Louisiana



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

We went to an APA pull today and I am pleasantly pleased. Since we are only back in the game training in earnest a month, I really didn't know what my girl Pearl would do, but we did ok. I learned a lot. The group was very patient and accommodating with my lack of experience. My girl weighed in at 38 lbs and we maximum pull was 1090lbs. Due to the heat everyone had dog health on their minds. So we are on an upswing of the learning curve. I was happy. Pearl caught on quickly and tried hard so I was pleasantly pleased for a beginner. Pearlie-poo really made me proud. Maybe I am doing something right after all.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, yay!!! Congrats on Pearl making a good pull for you!! Glad you had a good time and enjoyed yourself.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks  I have been smiling all day.


----------

